# I'm for Global Warming



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

This global warming is not working fast enough in Vermont. The average snowfall for Burlington, VT is 17.5" in December. This December we had 47.5"
and temperatures as low as -15 degrees. We should all be seeing what we can do to increase global warming so that there are more months suitable for
outdoor archery. Yea, the people in Houston might be a little more uncomfortable in the summers but if you already have sweat running down your back every time you walk outside, what's 5 more degrees? You would have to be a masochist to live in Houston anyway. So what if the ocean levels rise, it just means you have a shorter drive to go fishing.
Jbird


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I let the truck idle meaninglessly in the driveway for 5 extra minutes today just for you Jbird. :wink:


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*I'm for global cooling myself*

Winter is nice in deep South Texas - it's been 75 -80 F nearly everyday. I'd go out more if the sun wasn't shining so bright. Of course here, we consider Houstonians practically Yankees they're so far north. I saw some snow on the Discovery channel a couple of nights ago - looked cold. Tell you what, I'll make myself some iced tea and sit out back tonight and look up at the stars for you since I know you can't.

Dad


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Feeling bad now*

OK, I'm feeling guilty now after my last post, knowing you are up in VT freezing to death, unable to go out and shoot and all that. I went and turned off the A/C so you should start to feel the warmth coming your way pretty soon, I know I am.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw a program that proved global warming to be fake. It said during the medieval period their were vineyards in southern Greenland and it isn't quite warm enough for that there now. It's all part of a natural cycle of the earth. In the 70s their was global cooling, now global warming, next who knows.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

duda said:


> I saw a program that proved global warming to be fake. It said during the medieval period their were vineyards in southern Greenland and it isn't quite warm enough for that there now. It's all part of a natural cycle of the earth. In the 70s their was global cooling, now global warming, next who knows.


Anyone remember Acid Rain? I remember as a kid being afraid to go outside when it was raining due to that bunk. If some of these alarmists would have been around durring the dust bowl you would have thought it was the second comming of Christ. 

To stay on subject it was 65 here today, perfect for a field round.:tongue: Of course durring the summer birds spontaneously combust in mid flight.:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Global Warming Etc*

If you had ever visited LA in the 70's you would have known what acid rain really was. Heavy industrial pollutants combined with rain would eat the finish off your car. Global warming is something different all together. The 
touchy feelies, tree huggers, and snail darter crowd can't tell the difference between weather cycles that have been going on for eons and think that your can of hair spray and cow belches are making the polar ice cap melt. If that's true, why aren't all these cows up here in Vermont making it any warmer? Oh well, guess all this cold is the price we pay to shoot Field Archery all summer in 70's and lower 80's. Tell me all about those 65 degree temps this July when it is 104 degrees in the shade in Texas and Louisana.  LOL
Jbird


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Jbird said:


> Tell me all about those 65 degree temps this July when it is 104 degrees in the shade in Texas and Louisana.  LOL
> Jbird


I never said it was a GOOD tradeoff to have 65 degrees here on occasion (it's 42 now), you need a Gatorade IV just to get through half a field round. :tongue:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Or you could come up here and play. Inversion has set in and between the fog and the cold(-9 last night) being outside will be a long time coming. 

Oh and the 20"+ of snow on the ground isn't helping either.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Weather*

Actually the ideal situation for Field Archers would be to live in New England from Jun-Oct 1 and then live in Texas from Oct 1 through the end of May. Since SYWAT starts early in the year and Field doesn't really kick off till May 15th up here it would be like having two field seasons back to back. One fly in the buttermilk is that the cost of living in New England is so high that no one can afford to live here after they retire. We will be moving to our cabin in Arkansas to retire and trying to find some field courses and tournaments to shoot within a 250 mile radius of Mena, AR. I know that would include field courses in Neosho, Mo., Shreveport, LA, Paris, TX, and I heard there is a field course or two in Oklahoma but don't know where they are. Anyone know of any other Field courses within 200-250 miles of Mena, AR??????
Jbird


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Jbird said:


> The touchy feelies, tree huggers, and snail darter crowd


Never heard that one! What's a snail darter?:tongue:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I wish it wasn't warming. It's turned this part of PA from a winter wonderland to a wet, nasty, muddy mess the last few winters. I much prefer snow to mud.:nod:

But I think we have a nor'easter coming that should help that out a bit.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Definition*

The touchie feelies are those liberal types that like to go to group encounter sessions where they sit around and talk about how the events of the day make the "feel". Tree huggers is self explanatory. The snail darter crowd refers to the environmentalist that held up construction of a major dam project to provide much needed water because of the endagered little fish called a snail darter that might be adversely affected by the dam. Personally I have never seen a snail darter so I guess my life is incomplete. :wink:
Jbird


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Jbird said:


> Actually the ideal situation for Field Archers would be to live in New England from Jun-Oct 1 and then live in Texas from Oct 1 through the end of May. Since SYWAT starts early in the year and Field doesn't really kick off till May 15th up here it would be like having two field seasons back to back. One fly in the buttermilk is that the cost of living in New England is so high that no one can afford to live here after they retire. We will be moving to our cabin in Arkansas to retire and trying to find some field courses and tournaments to shoot within a 250 mile radius of Mena, AR. I know that would include field courses in Neosho, Mo., Shreveport, LA, Paris, TX, and I heard there is a field course or two in Oklahoma but don't know where they are. Anyone know of any other Field courses within 200-250 miles of Mena, AR??????
> Jbird


371 to Waco

260 to Dallas /Ft Worth :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Jbird said:


> The touchie feelies are those liberal types that like to go to group encounter sessions where they sit around and talk about how the events of the day make the "feel". Tree huggers is self explanatory. The snail darter crowd refers to the environmentalist that held up construction of a major dam project to provide much needed water because of the endagered little fish called a snail darter that might be adversely affected by the dam. Personally I have never seen a snail darter so I guess my life is incomplete. :wink:
> Jbird


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snail_darter_controversy


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Jbird said:


> Actually the ideal situation for Field Archers would be to live in New England from Jun-Oct 1 and then live in Texas from Oct 1 through the end of May. Since SYWAT starts early in the year and Field doesn't really kick off till May 15th up here it would be like having two field seasons back to back. One fly in the buttermilk is that the cost of living in New England is so high that no one can afford to live here after they retire. We will be moving to our cabin in Arkansas to retire and trying to find some field courses and tournaments to shoot within a 250 mile radius of Mena, AR. I know that would include field courses in Neosho, Mo., Shreveport, LA, Paris, TX, and I heard there is a field course or two in Oklahoma but don't know where they are. Anyone know of any other Field courses within 200-250 miles of Mena, AR??????
> Jbird


We had a pro shooter for Hoyt who lives up north come down here last year durring the winter to use our range as his winter field practice range. If you are looking for a field range in Shreveport give me a call and I will take you to the club I belong to, Red River Bowmen. Barksdale AFB is in the process of trying to see what the feesability of putting in a Field range as well, but first they are trying to become an ASA range. Let me know!

Scott


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

To increase global warming, how about a combination of pickeled eggs, pickeled sausages, cabbage, and beans?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

FS560 said:


> To increase global warming, how about a combination of pickeled eggs, pickeled sausages, cabbage, and beans?


WHAT!?! Did you purposely leave out the venison chili and cheap beer?ukey:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Down South, Back East & Up North all seem to have some draw back. Now here in the desert South West the only problem is we have to start a little early in the morning to get in a field round in the summer. I'm goin' out to shoot a 28 target combined round right after lunch today. It's a little cool so I'll probably put a t-shirt under my short sleeved polo for a little warmth. It's only supposed to be in the upper 60s today. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Rough*

Hope you can tough your way through those upper 60's. Great conditions here. Temps are in the mid 30's, the snow has melted, and the wind is blowing at an inviting 30 mph. Now if I could get them to put some target faces up all I would have to overcome is the 8" of deep mud. That's ok, in another 14 weeks it ought to be up to 65 or so and the trails will once again beckon us back to pure heaven on earth. And in another two weeks after that you showoffs in the warm country will be getting gaulded walking the courses. hehehe,
Jbird


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Jbird said:


> ...after that you showoffs in the warm country will be getting gaulded walking the courses.


Jbird, that's not "gaulded" that's just a summer glow! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> This global warming is not working fast enough in Vermont. The average snowfall for Burlington, VT is 17.5" in December. This December we had 47.5"
> and temperatures as low as -15 degrees. We should all be seeing what we can do to increase global warming so that there are more months suitable for
> outdoor archery. Yea, the people in Houston might be a little more uncomfortable in the summers but if you already have sweat running down your back every time you walk outside, what's 5 more degrees? You would have to be a masochist to live in Houston anyway. So what if the ocean levels rise, it just means you have a shorter drive to go fishing.
> Jbird


Wow Jay, you ain't gonna make too many environmentalist friends with a post like this. 

Besides, I've been to Houston in August. That extra 5 degrees feels more like 30!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jerry*

We actually took jobs in Houston and moved there years ago. We lasted 9 months and said enough is enough. The summers there are like living in hell that has been relocated to Equador. At least in the winter all you have to worry about is Loop 610 and the perpetual parking lot.
Jbird


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> We actually took jobs in Houston and moved there years ago. We lasted 9 months and said enough is enough. The summers there are like living in hell that has been relocated to Equador. At least in the winter all you have to worry about is Loop 610 and the perpetual parking lot.
> Jbird


I've been to Houston twice in the past month. :mg: Fortunately I was able to avoid the Loop 610 parking lot both times.


----------

